# LG TV - HDMI Connect Problem



## rgignac (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm having a problem with an LG 26LG40 LCD TV and an HR22 receiver connected via HDMI.

When both devices are initially powered on, the LG TV displays "connecting" for approx. 10 seconds and then "no signal." After 2 to 6 minutes in this state, the LG will suddenly connect and operate normally. Power cycling the LG one or more times after the initial failure will also correct the problem (leaving HR22 powered on). Once connection is established, everything operates normally.

I've tried switching HR22 receivers and HDMI cables with no change to the above. I've also tried Native Off and fixed resolution (720p or 1080i), and Native On and multiple resolutions (480p, 720p, 1080i). I know that this LG model doesn't support 480i over HDMI.

Any suggestions? Does this sound like an LG or HR22 problem?

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

It sounds like a problem between the two, not the fault of either. HDMI is a fairly loose spec and if your TV isn't implementing it they way DIRECTV is expecting, that could be the issue. 

I know that our friends at DIRECTV work hard to add more and more HDMI compatibility with every release. I would report your issue in the "Issues Only" thread at the top of this forum to make sure they see it. 

As far was workarounds, you may use component, or if your AV receiver has HDMI switching, you can probably use that. Another thought is to leave the HR22 powered up 100% of the time, which will not hurt it. There are ways to turn off the blue light ring if you find that annoying.


----------



## rgignac (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Stewart,

Thanks for the quick response. However, I do want to hear from other LG LCD owners to see if they're experiencing the same problem. The TV is still under warranty, and LG has agreed to test it for no charge. I'd rather not be without it for a few weeks if it's a known incompatibility. My search of this site didn't find any currently reported issues that are similiar to my problem. If it's an incompatibility, others would have seen it.

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

rgignac said:


> Hi Stewart,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. However, I do want to hear from other LG LCD owners to see if they're experiencing the same problem. The TV is still under warranty, and LG has agreed to test it for no charge. I'd rather not be without it for a few weeks if it's a known incompatibility. My search of this site didn't find any currently reported issues that are similiar to my problem. If it's an incompatibility, others would have seen it.


My wifes Toshiba which is built with LG guts has issues with HDMI, in my case sometimes when I power them up close to each other I wind up with 70% of the screen filled with large random text characters. So we use component.


----------



## jkf (Jan 19, 2009)

Same problem with my LG LCD-TV and the HDMI cable. At one point I had all three providers, Comcast, Dish, and Directv. All three when hooked up by the HDMI cable appeared with a green tint - Dish was the greenest for some reason. I also had a problem with my TV warming up - sometimes taking 10-15 offs/ons before the picture would appear. Circuit City sent a repariman out about 4 times before replacing a major component. I went through hours of trying different cables, connecting by S-Video, RCA cables, don't waste your time - it's something in the TV itself. If its under warranty I would call for service.


----------



## rgignac (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi jkf,

Thanks for the response and suggestion.

What is the model number of your LG TV? How old is it?

Did the service call ultimately fix the problem?

Thanks again,
Roy


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

I purchased an LG LCD (42LG70) a week ago. Have experienced no HDMI problems to date.


----------



## rgignac (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi rsteinfe,

What devices do you have connected via HDMI?

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

rgignac said:


> Hi rsteinfe,
> 
> What devices do you have connected via HDMI?
> 
> ...


At the moment, just an HR20-100.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

My son has a 42-inch LG LCD, about a year old. He recently returned to DirecTV from cable. He has not experienced any HDMI problems with his HR23.


----------



## macmikey (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi,

I have the LG5046 or whatever it is, a 42" LCD. It works perfectly with HDMI and an HR21-700. It syncs almost immediately as soon as the DVR is ready to go.

I also use HDMI with a DVD player and an Xbox 360. The TV syncs right away with both as well.

Mike


----------

